# preping maple table top pieces for joining



## TrakeM (Mar 14, 2015)

I have two pieces of maple butcher block. Both are 1.5 inch thick and measure 25 inches by 12 ft. I am attempting to connect the pieces the long way, but the edges aren't straight. I have a 500lb table saw which is 5hp and a planner. However, I am concerned about either tipping if I attempt to use them for this. Any ideas what I should do?


----------



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

For clarification: Are you wanting to join the long (12 ft) edges together to make the block 'wider'? Or the short (25 inch) edges to make it longer?

Either way you will need to rig up some outriders and serious help, but I'd be most tempted to hand plane them.
Sure that some smarter folks will be along to give better advice.
R


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not sure what you mean by tipping. Nevermind, 12'. Use an adjustable saw horse or something to hold the other end and clamp the piece to your miter. stand at the center of the piece to push it through.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I would never attempt it on a TS. There is no reasonable way to keep a mass of wood of that length from racking while pushing through the cut.

Here's how I would do it:

Stack one on top of other (both sides face down front and backs reversed), then crosscut with a skillsaw and a brand new 60 tooth Diablo blade. Of course bottom piece will not be cut clean thru.

Complete the second cut on bottom piece I would use a router and a pattern cutting bit to do this. (You could do the whole thing this way).

Any fine tuning can be done with a low angle jack plane.

Joint with a 1/2×2" spline.

The reason for stacking is better because any error in square is cancelled out by complimentary angles,


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A track saw comes to mind.


----------

